# Interior Led Lighting



## dirty dave (Dec 5, 2017)

What are y'all running for interior led lighting? Ive thought about getting the led strips from Amazon, a rock light set with 10 or so lights, or the snaketube lights from SLL. I want to add some interior lights in either red or green, to minimize affect on vision in the dark. Something along these line












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Dec 5, 2017)

I've used green, red and blue .Red is the only one I have had the best luck with not attracting bugs but it does not give off as much visibility. I attached pictures of both my boats.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 6, 2017)

Prowelder said:


> Red is the only one I have had the best luck with not attracting bugs but it does not give off as much visibility.



This. I went with red LED's for my interior lighting, and glad I did. Doesn't attract bugs, doesn't impede night vision and provides plenty of light for me to re-tie baits or find things when setting up decoys. I have a picture of my LED navigation lights with bugs ALL OVER the green light, but none on the red. That picture went to die with Photobucket though. The ones I used can be had for much cheaper nowadays, and the LED strips from Amazon are fine, as long as they are waterproof.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 6, 2017)

I put red LED chain lights (not rope) around the interior of the cockpit on my tuna boat and I think it was only $20 per string for about a 10 foot run.


----------



## Nicholasbe (Apr 13, 2021)

Red and blue lights are always my choice. All the runs that I have organized as an event manager I've had these colors in principle. Most of the clients love them no matter what the theme of the event was. I feel like that I just have to pick the colors up as the rest of the work is done by on tour events. I mean it's much easier to call a team of people and arrange everything for you instead of spending time and money yourself. Sometimes they even came up with great suggestions. That way I could concentrate more on the customers requirements about the actual event.


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Apr 13, 2021)

Just some information to consider on lights.

USCG rules say that decorative lighting cannot: be mistaken for navigation lights, impair the vision or distinctive character of approved navigation lights, or interfere with the operator’s ability to maintain a proper lookout.

While some states have adopted USCG lighting standards that authorize only the use of white, red and green navigation lights while underway, some states have specific statutes prohibiting blue lights.

My state law:
Every motorboat in all weathers from sunset to sunrise shall carry and exhibit the following lights when under way, and during such time no other lights which may be mistaken for those prescribed shall be exhibited.


----------



## Superlucky (Apr 13, 2021)

Check out Superbrightleds.com. The have all types of styles and colors. I did my boat interior with red and white strings and I can choose which color I want depending on conditions.
Bill


----------



## annecorin (May 17, 2022)

I use LEDs. It's pretty convenient, beautiful and profitable, because they do not consume much electricity and do not shine very brightly, so it looks quite aesthetic, although it rather depends on what kind of LEDs, but okay. They deteriorate, by the way, quite rarely. I buy LEDs on vont.com because, firstly, the LEDs there are of higher quality and more functional than those strips sold on Amazon. And secondly, I have a bad experience with Amazon. I was cheated several times by the salesman, and when I contacted customer service, I was told that it was my fault.


----------



## MrGiggles (May 17, 2022)

I was never able to get the strips to adhere very well. They'd stick well in the beginning but eventually start to peel, especially on the end where the wires are terminated. 

Because of that I went with some cheap pod style lights that are screwed in. I have two on the front deck, two in the front compartment, and three more on each side of the console.

I also swapped out the bulb in my all around navigation light, which was a mistake. It's way too bright.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (May 17, 2022)

I used red strings from Amazon. I cleaned with alchol and put down 3M double sided tape, then peeled and attached the strings. At the ends, at any corners, and about every foot, put a couple of dabs of Shoe Goo. It is clear like silicone, but is harder. I put it at the designated "cut" positions. I can't say it has gone thru enough time to say it is good or not. It did survive the three hour trip to camp. I'd say next Spring should say if that was a good idea or not.


----------



## DaleH (May 17, 2022)

MrGiggles said:


> I was never able to get the strips to adhere very well.


It could be ... if stuck to _bare aluminum_ ... as recall that a bare tin surface is always self-oxidizing to protect itself from corrosion.


----------



## maintenanceguy (May 17, 2022)

I have 4 of these mounted on my storage lockers and the rear of my bench seat below the gunnels. I have them mounted so the light is pointed down at the floor. They light up the inside of the boat well and can't be seen by other boaters. 

https://www.online-led-store.com/ols-universal-12v-led-courtesy-step-license-plate-light-in-cold-white-black-housing-cazledsil0121-bl


----------



## Prowelder (Jul 7, 2022)

Pontoon boat lights amazon special








Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## akboats (Aug 28, 2022)

Prowelder said:


> Pontoon boat lights amazon special
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats really clean


----------

